# Paphiopedilum wardii



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

This is my latest addition!

I bought this in bud about a month ago from Icepengyn (sp?) on eBay. I think Alex is the seller's name. I have bought a few plants from him, and everything is spotless clean and arrived in great conditions! 

Anyways, when he put out a bunch of these, I picked one with two buds.
Now they are finally slowly swelling up. can't wait!!!

The cross is wardii 'Freckles' HCC/AOS x self. 
I like how small the whole plant is. Two growths in bud, plus one small new start all in 2inch pot!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2016)

About one month after...

This has to be the slowest thing I've ever seen!!! 
and one of the buds died and dropped off a few days ago.
In this photo, you can tell the bud closer to the viewer is dying. 

Now, the petals are opening but the dorsal is still down. 
I wonder if this is normal for this species??


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice twins.


----------



## JAB (Aug 18, 2016)

I have the same grex from the Quintals! I love it!


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm cursed about this Paph., but your buds don't seem
to be dying to me. I'm sending good vibes your way since
I can't grow this one worth a damn>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2016)

I got 2...1 didnt open and blasted and another opened only halfway. I think this species is a little finicky about flowering. One of my plants has a second spike now so maybe the bud will do better starting out in my conditions. Very nice healthy plants though. Recommended.

I bought a couple alba several years ago and they died...this species is tricky for me.


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2016)

Actually both of mine are in bud again...fingers crossed.


----------



## JAB (Aug 19, 2016)

Why do you think it is finicky? Mine has been one of the easiest in my collection.


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2016)

I guess for my conditions paphs with thinner leaves are more difficult to grow. Just my limited experience w this species.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice twins.



The bud fell off the day after this photo was taken.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2016)

JAB said:


> I have the same grex from the Quintals! I love it!



Did yours open up fine?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2016)

Justin said:


> I got 2...1 didnt open and blasted and another opened only halfway. I think this species is a little finicky about flowering. One of my plants has a second spike now so maybe the bud will do better starting out in my conditions. Very nice healthy plants though. Recommended.
> 
> I bought a couple alba several years ago and they died...this species is tricky for me.



Well, this is my first time trying wardii. I like their leaves and this particular plant is quite small. and it was in two spikes, so I was like what the heck! 

It is pushing a new start at the moment. The lone surviving bud looks like it's not going to open up any more. I'll give it another season. then chuck it. :evil: Maybe genetic issues due to inbredding?

I actually had this one vini maudiae. It was wardii x Hsinying Rubyweb (or something similar). The leaves were nearly black both front and back, glossy and you could still see wardii patterns. It was a great plant itself!
The bud look forever to develop and to open I remember. Then the dorsal had this nodding issues, although it was nothing like this one I post here.
The flower was very very dark, almost black.

I kept it for about one year, bloomed it again, but was frustrated by how slow it was and gave it away.

Come to think of it, I remember seeing wardii x Satchel's Page (not exactly the name) on Sam's list. I might want to get some if he still has any left.

Hope your wardii in bud open up fine this time.
Keep me posted!


----------



## JAB (Aug 22, 2016)

Mine opened great (took forever) and is still in bloom! Going on four weeks.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2016)

I've been working with this species from seed to specimen plant for some years now. 

I've found that if the buds start too early or late from the normal season (like October thru December) the odds of this kind of unsuccessful blooming issue are higher.

So maybe sensitive to tight temperature, watering, and humidity regimes.


----------



## emydura (Aug 22, 2016)

I have never had a problem with this species but then I know a person from the warmer climate of Brisbane who seems to permanently blast all his wardii's.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 22, 2016)

The remaining bud never opened up fully and dropped today. 

I will see what happens next year.


----------

